# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Merry Christmas!



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope everyone had a wet Christmas. I sure did


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Happy holidays to my family to yours!

-John N.


----------

